# EKG Strips



## mreid99 (Apr 22, 2007)

We're about to get into our cardiac chapter and I am reading ahead. But the EKG just is not getting thru. I've read the links I found on this site and a few others... Any tips would be helpful...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure if I understand your question. If you are attempting to understand learning EKG's, there are several excellent text books. I highly suggest "_ Rapid ECG Interpretation by Dubin_ to learn ECG's. It is worth the money because it is written uniquely and at a higher level as well cover physiology that is needed to understand ECG's. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 22, 2007)

Good websites:

http://www.rnceus.com/course_frame.asp?exam_id=16&directory=ekg

http://www.rnceus.com/course_frame.asp?exam_id=16&directory=ekg

http://www.drsegal.com/medstud/ecg/

Dubin's book is good, but....


----------



## NREMT3138 (May 19, 2007)

I know it's been a month since this thread was started but I have a really good website to go to:

www.skillstat.com

You can take practice tests, learn alot of rhythms and why they happen.  You can freeze the screen to take a closer look.  I took each rhythm, froze the screen, and printed it to use as a study guide.  It works great.


----------



## hangit (May 20, 2007)

NREMT3138 said:


> I know it's been a month since this thread was started but I have a really good website to go to:
> 
> www.skillstat.com
> 
> You can take practice tests, learn alot of rhythms and why they happen.  You can freeze the screen to take a closer look.  I took each rhythm, froze the screen, and printed it to use as a study guide.  It works great.




pretty cool site.


----------



## dtermnd (May 22, 2007)

have you tried the wallraven book, I personally found it to be very helpful...


----------



## GaEMT (Jun 6, 2007)

_Rapid Interpretation of EKGs  _mentioned by RR above is one of the great classics.   I learned with the 1st Edition


----------



## Ravamedic (Jun 16, 2007)

mreid99 - 

First - learn what normal is and the duration of each!


----------



## mreid99 (Jun 17, 2007)

Point taken.


----------



## TheWedgie (Jun 18, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Not sure if I understand your question. If you are attempting to understand learning EKG's, there are several excellent text books. I highly suggest "_ Rapid ECG Interpretation by Dubin_ to learn ECG's. It is worth the money because it is written uniquely and at a higher level as well cover physiology that is needed to understand ECG's.
> 
> R/r 911



Agreed. This book was fantastic, although I've also been enjoying (my friends call me sick) "Basic Dysrhythymias" by Robert J Huszar.
ECG's are probably the one thing that I've actually found 'easy' in my degree, but both these books, and a few clinical placements with a Cardiologist at a nearby hospital, certainly helped.

Perhaps see if you can spend some time at your local hospital with a Cardiologist or similar?

-Nick


----------



## SMC (Jun 20, 2007)

*yup*

Most people can glance an EKG strip and tell you what it is most of the time.  But make sure you understand what’s happening in the heart that makes it come out on paper like it does.   Then use that tool along with looking at and treating your patient not just the monitor.  If I'm wrong correct me. ^_^


----------

